# Skyline projection onto dark surfaces...



## DanielRichards1970 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm sure many have asked similar questions before, but here I go anyway. I am designing an exhibition where I would like to project a skyline silhouette on to the walls of the exhibition space. The exhibition has a Tivoli/funfair theme, so the image would feature moving rollercoasters, ferris wheels, etc. The effect I'd like to acheive is a kind of 'moving wallpaper'. The lighting levels within the space will be fairly low with more concentrated lighting on exhibits themselves.

I'd like to keep the wall colour dark (a dark gray or black would be ideal), so my question is: How effective would a high contrast silhouette projection be on a dark wall surface, and how best to achieve this? The resulting images don't have to be very highly visible as they constitute a background, mood setting image - it's ok if the effect is quite subtle. I have also considered using gobo's, but this is only good for rotating images (ferris wheel for example). Any advice anyone can offer is very welcome!

Many thanks, Daniel.


----------



## metti (Mar 30, 2012)

This should definitely be doable. You will probably want to look into using DLP projectors as their video black is closer to true black, which will give you a better silhouette contrast. Other than that, you are going to want to get an experienced projectionist in on the project soon to help you figure out stuff like throws, lens selection, edge blending, and content playback.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 31, 2012)

I concur that this is extremely feasible. What you will need to define is the size of the space you need to fill with the image, the distance from the projector to the wall, how bright you need your image to be, and how you intend to deliver the content. While DLP is preferable for the contrast ratio, you may also want to consider several of the short throw LCD projectors designed for classrooms/boardrooms which will allow minimal obstruction by visitors. They either utilize a built in mirror like the Sanyo XL line, or specilized optics as in the case of the Mitsubishi extreme short throw projector. The biggest drawback to using short throw projection is that edge blending can become considerably more difficult, so this option is best if you can get by with one projector only.

Toss out more ideas as well as budget considerations and we will brainstorm with you to come up with the best solution.


----------



## DanielRichards1970 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thankyou for the advice so far. I was wondering about how reflective the wall surface needs to be? We intend to paint the walls and would prefer to use a matt finish if possible, but a semi-matt (or vinyl silk as I know it) surface would also probably be ok. As I mentioned before, it's likely that I'll use a dark grey or black.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 31, 2012)

This image from "A Few Good Men" uses a 6K Panasonic PTDW6300US with a wide angle lens. The wall is painted with _Rosco Tough Prime_ black satin finish. The image is sized to cover roughly 32' x 20'. Whites are muted. We had better results for "Scotland Road" with moving images of the bow waves of a ship on a moonlit sea and an approaching iceberg, but I can't seem to find any pictures.


----------

